# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Pershendetje!!! Jam e re ketu ...

## Prishtinalikja

Dua ti pershendes te gjith ketu.

Une jam Prishtinase por tash jam ne Toronto Ca.
Jam 17 vjece!

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

Mire se na vjen Prishitnalike...te deshiroj caste te kendshme ne forumin tone te bukur.


P.S.

Po si e pate emrin?

Ariani

----------


## Prishtinalikja

Faleminderit Ari. Shqipe kam emrin.

----------


## BlondiE_18

Shqipe mire se erdhe..

----------


## VAZELOS

Pershendetje  Prishtinalikja
Mire se erdhe ne Forumin me te madh Shqiptar
te uroj t'ja kalosh sa me mire ketu midis nesh.

----------


## EndTironci

prishtinjake mir se erdhe nforum rrusho nice pic lalo

ku rri ntoronto ti lal :perqeshje:

----------


## malli

Mire se na erdhe tjetra

----------


## Prishtinalikja

heyyyyy me fal se nuk isha ketu,,,,

Blondie18 mire se ju gjej juve,,,edhe ty tironc thanx amo nuk jam en toronto,,,jam en Mississauga lol
Also jam the Toronto_Chick17

----------


## Prishtinalikja

Also dua ta pershendes MAnjola Jaca, faleminderit per email edhe te kam add ne msn, so shifemi aty nohere ,,

----------


## edi number 2

welcome sweete this is going to be a really good fun what time is there now please 
from edi

----------


## smiley69

mireseerdhe....... qeke dhe sipatike

----------


## Prishtinalikja

Edi sorry man cuz i never see u,,,,hey ora esht ketu 7:48pm

----------


## prettyshkodrane

mireserdhe SHQIPE..........te uroj tja kalofsh mire ketu.......e di se dukesh pak si britney ti mi goce............lol
anaway you are cute...........bye take care :perqeshje:

----------


## Prishtinalikja

pretty shkodraneeee thanx sis, por nuk e pelqej britney hic amo its ok, thank uuu

----------


## smiley69

dhe un britneyn e urrej.....po te me krahasonin me te sdo me vinte keq.....ahhahahahahahahhahah

----------


## Prishtinalikja

lol smiley69, edhe une mendoj ashtu. thanx,
and thanx PRETTY SHKODRANE..

----------


## Letersia 76

Pershendetje prishtinalikja....
Kalofsh caste te mrekullueshme ne mjedisin tone....
mirupafshim...urime!

----------


## Fringo

Sa i gjake Britnit mi goce, sikur me ju pas qit nona ka hunet.

----------


## prettyshkodrane

nje kompliment bera mi ti..............nuk e dita qe je me vip se britney...........lol  shqipe ke emer te bukur mi ..........e din kete ???????
o smiley te krahason lali ty jo me britneyn se asht dore e fundit ,po ke te duash ti maj ma...............
psh ti je si tiffany amber thissen..........ate pelqen ajo?????? nqs ste pelqen tell me njof te tjera une......lol
ju pushi te dyjave te faqia muahhhhhhhhhh muahhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Mario-G

mire se erdhe po ta them edhe une
pak vone por
me mire vone se kurre apo jo?
ciaoooooo

----------

